# Photoshop Wheels



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

those look sweet enough to me , and if you prefer them buy them .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to tell you now... you wont regret getting those rims.


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

That's really good to hear Smurf. I like the look of bronze on black and I haven't seen it on very many Cruzes. Just have to make sure I've got my money all situated and I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Too bad those Tenzos aren't available in our bolt pattern.


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

Aww bummer. The only site that said they would fit was carid.com so I wasn't 100% sure. Guess it's back to the hunt.


----------



## zavier (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks cool. I was going to get a set of xxr 525 machined. But they say they don't make them for cruze. Kind of sucks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

JosephRyba said:


> Aww bummer. The only site that said they would fit was carid.com so I wasn't 100% sure. Guess it's back to the hunt.


If it says that they will fit on carid.com then order the set through them. They should fit, and that way if they don't, you get a full refund and an angry letter that might get you a discount/something for your troubles.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm loving those rims


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea Smurf, ended up talking to a guy from Tenzo and he confirmed that they don't make them in our bolt pattern. Figured it wasn't worth the hassle to go through carid.com.


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

Well since the Tenzo's are a no go, these TSWs are looking pretty good too.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

HRE knockoffs to give you an idea of the mesh style...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

MSR 095 wheels


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Styluz M537

Check out Smurfensteins garage...


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the pics Evo! I'm a big fan of both Smurf and Kingsal's Cruzes. I do like the Styluz but I worried about them being kinda cheapy.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JosephRyba said:


> Thanks for all the pics Evo! I'm a big fan of both Smurf and Kingsal's Cruzes. I do like the Styluz but I worried about them being kinda cheapy.


When I rotatrd smurgs wheels for him they felt real nice a solid I wouldn't worry.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------

